# Routed dragstrip



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I was wondering if somebody could tell me how to do it or where to find information in making my own routed dragstrip. I was successful after much help from eastsidejohnny on finishing a Tuckaway 25 out of Tomy track. I listen to people say a continuous rail is best. I figured the money it would cost to buy track for a scale quarter mile with adequate shut down area may be better spent on attempting to building one.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey SJ, here are a couple of pics from somewhere in time and me thinking of routing a track. If you are handy with tools then making and using these might work for you. Check out these pics for an idea. The first pic is of the guide pin groove. Just need a straight edge. The second pic is of the wire groove maker that uses the first groove cut as a guide. Continuous wire hammered into each groove for power. The wire they used was bulk wire used for tying rebar together like a concrete layer would use.


----------

